# G4015z  VFD



## Patrick423 (Mar 23, 2018)

Has anyone converted their G4015Z to 3ph vfd?


----------



## Eaton474 (Jun 21, 2019)

I am completing mine this weekend, so long as the rest of my electrical gear arrives on time. 

Using a Teco L510 110v-220v 3ph VFD and a 3400rpm 1hp motor, 2” pulley on the motor to the largest step on the spindle pulley. May need to add the third step pulley back in if I don’t have enough torque at low speed (hoping I do, we will see). Will post pics and an update on function once completed it you’re still interested


----------



## Patrick423 (Jun 21, 2019)

Eaton474 said:


> I am completing mine this weekend, so long as the rest of my electrical gear arrives on time.
> 
> Using a Teco L510 110v-220v 3ph VFD and a 3400rpm 1hp motor, 2” pulley on the motor to the largest step on the spindle pulley. May need to add the third step pulley back in if I don’t have enough torque at low speed (hoping I do, we will see). Will post pics and an update on function once completed it you’re still interested


Yes! Please. I have been asking about this. Looking forward to your update.


----------

